
Show HN: Siftrss – Apply simple filters to your RSS feeds - ryangittins
https://siftrss.com/
======
ryangittins
Hey, everybody!

I threw together siftrss over the last week to scratch my own itch. My
girlfriend works in a specialized field for which there are seldom job
opportunities. I monitor RSS feeds for her, but many don't let me restrict the
results by location, so I would have to manually weed out the _vast_ majority
of them, hoping for something in the area. Now I just have siftrss do it for
me. I'd be delighted if someone else got some use out of it as well.

Someday I'd like to get around to implementing some more complex filters with
logical operators, but for the time being it's covering 100% of my use cases.
Let me know what you think!

